# Agent A's Insectorium



## agent A (Mar 30, 2012)

not as good as bugatorium but:

blephs under the lamp:







nearby roaches and the future tank of my future idolo (way to the right, u can see the paper towel running up a side):






cage with my mated female oxyopsis (used to be furnished but since ooths r laid on lid and the fake plants interfered with her eating, i removed them)






the big containers without sticks have pseudocreobotra in them (funny story, today i saw one fall whilst molting so i picked it up in time and it molted out fine and is doing well now, close call indeed), the one with sticks has my female popa (the male is right next to me at my kitchen table as i type), smaller containers without excelsior have creos and the one with excelsior has a limbata ooth






2 big net cages have multispina in them and my stagmo hatchlings r in the little one u can see on top (they r goin in a bigger cage tomorrow)






my beloved toads :wub: 






and some ff cultures






enjoy


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 30, 2012)

I really hate how clean your room is! My room is like a dump site lol...

Nice Blephs, what molt are they again?

Any pics of your Saturniids?!?


----------



## agent A (Mar 30, 2012)

my room is typically very disorganized

the floor is a disaster zone

i only photographed the cleaner parts lol

blephs r presubs now

all my saturniids r outside


----------



## mkayum (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice!  I like the setup of your beloved toads. I always thought of having a pet newt or other lizard like ... but instead I got a leopard gecko. c:


----------



## mkayum (Mar 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> my room is typically very disorganized
> 
> the floor is a disaster zone
> 
> ...


Tsk Tsk. lol.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't undersell yourself, u r doing good! You need some shelves, if you can get your hands on some cement blocks, and some closet shelves, you can make a nice shelving unit for setting them on.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 30, 2012)

Agent A, will you PLEASE post pictures of your saturniids. It will make me a happy boy????


----------



## agent A (Mar 30, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Agent A, will you PLEASE post pictures of your saturniids. It will make me a happy boy????


all they r are cocoons

lemme dig up old photos


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 31, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 31, 2012)

What kind of toads are they? Fire bellied?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2012)

yea agent A, what kind, OH he must be on secret mission, everyone be quiet! :detective:


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 31, 2012)

They are Fire Bellied. i know that for a fact


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 31, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> yea agent A, what kind, OH he must be on secret mission, everyone be quiet! :detective:


LoL...I need some heating mats...stack your cups together will make easier, thats what i do...looks like your playing tipsy turny or something with your cups. HaHa

just like me though, not working with much room right now...it kinda sucks...I use to have plenty but now they are all cramped.


----------



## agent A (Apr 2, 2012)

quick update

added fake plants to my pseudocreo houses






tons o flies and xtra containers i got:


----------



## agent A (Apr 5, 2012)

few updates

tv tray with plants, tenodera ooth (which hatched 3 nymphies today), clady gaga, and a few other things






sensitive plant (mimosa pudica)






floating lid+paper towels= land for my toadlet-lets


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 5, 2012)

When they're between tadpole and toadlets, you should call them tadpolets!


----------



## rs4guy (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool stuff man!


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 11, 2012)

That pic with all those deli containers staced up like a pyrimid would make me nervous!!

I would be knocking them over all the time!!


----------



## agent A (Apr 12, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> That pic with all those deli containers staced up like a pyrimid would make me nervous!!
> 
> I would be knocking them over all the time!!


sometimes happens to me lol

few more pics!

new dubia babies! (look at the 3 specks on the paper towel in the blue cage)






stagmo californo in these old, recycled meat market containers






adding brunneria gals to the great pyramids lol






and finally, who needs to waste a net cage for houseflies? not me!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you have Stagmomantis californica and Stagmomantis limbata?

How do you remove the houselfies from that cage? Fridge method?


----------



## agent A (Apr 12, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Do you have Stagmomantis californica and Stagmomantis limbata?
> 
> How do you remove the houselfies from that cage? Fridge method?


Yes I have both species

I put the hf in the fridge for like 3 hours


----------



## minard734 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice, dude! Sorry that I've not been on much. Life is busy. I still have mantids but I'd lie if I said my collection was as kept up as it used to be. I do, however, have MANY beetles. Would you guys want to see a thread of all my current pets?


----------



## agent A (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryan Minard said:


> Very nice, dude! Sorry that I've not been on much. Life is busy. I still have mantids but I'd lie if I said my collection was as kept up as it used to be. I do, however, have MANY beetles. Would you guys want to see a thread of all my current pets?


Yay u r back!! Would love to see your insects!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 13, 2012)

agent A said:


> Yay u r back!! Would love to see your insects!!


Me too!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 14, 2012)

He's back in the black!


----------



## minard734 (Apr 18, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> He's back in the black!


Haha! Thanks for the warm welcome guys! Three ooths just hatched out yesterday so I needa hurry and get more fruit flies! I'll post a thread soon! No worries.


----------



## agent A (May 5, 2012)

here is a quick video tour

sorry abt the mess i was workin on stuff when i decided to take video


----------



## petoly (May 5, 2012)

Daaang. You werent kidding when you said you had lots of toadlet mouthes to feed.


----------



## agent A (May 6, 2012)

petoly said:


> Daaang. You werent kidding when you said you had lots of toadlet mouthes to feed.


You're darn right I wasn't kidding lol, and their appetite is ever increasing


----------

